# It has arived



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Well its about time, now hadi hacks can help in the commercial market.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Now you dont even need a propress tool.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

How much for that pos.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh wonderful... Now I'll sleep well.. Just what I needed.


----------

